# Millie & Florence - together until the end.



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

I made the really tough decision of putting my Mills Bills and Flo Flo to sleep a few days ago. I will sorely miss them. I got them both at the same time, so in a poetic way it was nice that they were together until the end. 

Millie became very sick from a respiratory infection, along with a sudden eye injury. I know she was in pain and began regressing. 

Florence had a tumor for some time but was still active, eating, and drinking. I could tell she was getting skinnier and the tumor never stopped growing. I knew it was about time when she had trouble getting around because of that stupid tumor.


Millie was the sociopath who would pick on all the newbies in the cage. She was such a weirdo, but such a sweetheart at the same time. She loved having staring contests with me, loved hiding under my blanket, and I'll never forget the time she got out of the cage and I found her sleeping on her back underneath my bed. Such a goofball, and such a kind gentle soul. She was one of the cutest rats I've owned with her white gummy body and her small gray patch by her ear. My boyfriend and I joked that she was wearing a cute little white onesie.

Florence was the nipper when we first got her. She had such a long slender body and loved nibbling! She loved playing with Millie and absolutely loved annoying Zoey. She grew out of her rambunctious kid play and settled in and became such a sweetie. She enjoyed chewing on finger nails and bruxed and boggled more than I have ever seen a rat do before. My Flo Flo, I'm so sorry you had to carry around that tumor for so long. I know it was annoying, but I wanted you to spend more time with the other rats for a while and you still seemed happy. And I'm incredibly sorry that I didn't have $500 to spend on getting it removed for you. I won't forgive myself for that and I hope you are living a nice tumor free life over the rainbow bridge.
RIP Millie Billie and Flo

More pictures of Millie and Florence here - http://imgur.com/a/wtQEZ#0​


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Rip babies.... Tough decision, but I'm positive they knew that you loved them  you're a good rat mom with or without the 500.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm sorry your rats have passed on. It sounds like you gave them a wonderful life. 

I've heard too many stories about people who get surgery for their rats to remove tumors, only to have the tumors grow back again. So don't feel too bad about not getting the surgery - I'm not convinced that it's worth it. The important thing is that you gave them an excellent quality of life.


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

I do like to believe that I gave them a good life. They had tons of play time, got to go outside, played in water, got to taste a lot of different food.. I miss them badly. I hope I can give some other ratties the same experiences that they had.


----------



## stashthegoods (Dec 6, 2013)

adorable babies, sorry for your loss


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

You sound like such a caring ratty parent who spoiled those babie's for all the time they had with you. 
There's 2 lucky little one's out there waiting to find you. 
Hugs to you for the loss of your special girls. They'll never be forgotten.


----------

